# [Westborough, MA] Was Ski & Golf Outlet, now Ski Barn



## Joshua B (Oct 16, 2010)

Last night I tried to drive to the Ski & Golf Outlet which has apparently moved to a big barn closer east in town. My wife says she got ice cream here a while back. We drove to the barn but it was closed. The only sign of Ski Barn was the sign, "Ski Barn." Otherwise, just the ice cream/pumpkim barn. I called the number listed on their web site (http://www.myskibarn.com/) and got a recording that they had moved to the new location, basically the same info as what's on the web site. I was hoping to get their hours and talk to someone to see if they could help me find it. No e-mail contact on the site.

The guy who sold me boots here last year was great and I wanted to support him with my business again...I'm looking for some bindings.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 16, 2010)

I knew they were moving and the old buildings been vacant for a while. A guy that works there told me they just weren't making enough money on the golf equipment. I hope they do well at the new location.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2010)

I've seen that sign at that Farm Stand/Garden center. I was wondering what was going on there.


----------

